# bagging 7000 pc



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

does any one know of a inexpensive bagging system for sell or have one. i need to bagg 7000. pleice


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I had 5 people working on it, we did 5,000 at once. Wasn't my idea of a good time. The problem is you can't charge a lot for it, we only charged $0.25 plus the bag. The least expensive bagging system I had looked into at the time was $10,000. Good luck, you might need to look on the used market.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

There are several manual heat seal machine that are inexpensive. 

Check Uline then Google search for a better price.

Using rolled plastic bags and heat seal machine makes for a nice presentation.

Is this a one time order?


----------



## jimmyjam2009 (Apr 28, 2010)

no we made a simple manuel one it bagged pretty quick, i will take a pi and post it i just thought there was a quicker in expensive system, thi is our seciond time in six months


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

JeridHill said:


> I had 5 people working on it, we did 5,000 at once. Wasn't my idea of a good time. The problem is you can't charge a lot for it, we only charged $0.25 plus the bag. The least expensive bagging system I had looked into at the time was $10,000. Good luck, you might need to look on the used market.


two good baggers can do 200+ per hr. They get paid $8.50 per / hr. At $.25 ea thats $50.00 p/hr for labor.


----------



## staple007 (Jul 5, 2012)

we brought a machine called Amscomatic's K-840 from the USA. it says it folds about 1800 an hour, but really it only does about 1200. you still need two people to operate it, but $8.50 x 2 people = $17/1200 an hour = $0.01 per garment. the saving is massive but the investment is also massive at £30,000 in the UK its not cheap!!! if you also want the automatic bagger, goes up to £40,000/$62,000

also we had to wait 3 months for delivery in the UK, might be quick in the US


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

ROYAL SAVAGE said:


> two good baggers can do 200+ per hr. They get paid $8.50 per / hr. At $.25 ea thats $50.00 p/hr for labor.


I could faster than they could bag using the Japanese origami style folding  . That being said, after labor and taxes, the $50/hr figure drops quite a bit. At the time, the absolute minimum I ever wanted my shop to make is $65 per hour, and with these numbers, it was well below these numbers.

They not only wanted them bagged, they wanted a piece of scotch tape on each back to close it. I figured a bagging system would be ideal if I was going to bag more, but this was the only customer who really ever wanted bagged garments consistently, and most of his orders were not this size. In the end, the cost of a system didn't justify it. If I were to have invested, I would have bagged all garments regardless and added that extra touch.


----------



## ROYAL SAVAGE (Feb 18, 2009)

JeridHill said:


> I could faster than they could bag using the Japanese origami style folding  . That being said, after labor and taxes, the $50/hr figure drops quite a bit. At the time, the absolute minimum I ever wanted my shop to make is $65 per hour, and with these numbers, it was well below these numbers.
> 
> They not only wanted them bagged, they wanted a piece of scotch tape on each back to close it. I figured a bagging system would be ideal if I was going to bag more, but this was the only customer who really ever wanted bagged garments consistently, and most of his orders were not this size. In the end, the cost of a system didn't justify it. If I were to have invested, I would have bagged all garments regardless and added that extra touch.


For most printers bagging is occassional and a value added service. If you specialize in bagging buy a machine! Otherwise it's not worth it. You can buy used baggers cheap these days


----------

